# snow



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2010)

well thanks to my friends Ken and Rod , I am now getting snow. That right snow , we hardly ever get snow. but I guess since they are getting so much they decides to send me some, thanks my friends :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

had a few this morning , the beach area is calling for SEVERE weather tonight, 3 to 6 inches of snow may fall


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

Everything turning white here!!!  What is that stuff falling.  Must be global warming :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

YOUR WELCOME HOLLIS, right now we have sunshine.  Yea, that thing in the sky we have not seen much of lately.  We are missing this storm, but on Monday I have heard we might get 6-10" of MORE snow.  If only what is on the ground would just melt first...I am running out of places to pile it in my driveway!!

At least I don't have what my SIL in Maryland and Daughter in PA have.   30+ inches...Don't want that!!!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

Been snowing here since 2 and still none on the ground :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

well we now about 3 inches and it is still falling like rain, Not a white out but it has been steady since 1130 this morning. the expert are saying it is going to continue till 3-4 am in the morning. Gee I am so proud to have friends like Ken and Rod who thought so much of me to send me there snow :laugh:  BTW, the GKs are loving it. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

this is where Rod should come to vacation, cold and snowing,

thanks guys, Sarah is loving it coming down, just a little, waiting for the night when it is supposed to turn loose    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

Dave if u get a chance ,, and u do get some snow ,, on the beach area ,, i would love some pics of it ,, My uncle took some of Carolina Beach in NC yr's ago ,, and sent them to me ,, that kinda snow i can handle   
BTW hollis and nash ,, u'r welcome ,, me and ken just wanted to share with u all ,, since i felt u all were left out   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: snow

We have had 55" of snow in the Charlottesville, VA area this season...would rather be camping!


----------



## whitey (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

Hey Guys sorry to hear about all that snow that you are getting, it missed me Ha, Ha   and the sun is out bright this morning, Cheer up Spring is right around the corner.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

I just looked around the corner and got smacked by a snowball, thanks Sarah.


----------



## whitey (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

Watch those snow balls bro david, Sarah pop him again :laugh:


----------



## JimE (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

We got 14 inches in North Texas.....broke the all time record. Luckily I am able to work from home and didnt have to deal with the idgits on the roads here who do 70 on ice and weave in and out of traffic.


----------



## whitey (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

I think it has snow in 49 states this week.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

well it is all gone, not snowing here, now all we need to do is get rid of it on the roads, but it has turned to ice. We have full sun shinning now so maybe that will do it. this is not helping the cabin fever I am having, I want spring and I want it now :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

Whitey, I read or heard that yesterday it snowed in all 49 states...That is a new record for the books.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

See http://www.usatoday.com/weather/news/2010-02-11-nationwide-snow_N.htm for a related story.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

Thanks Becky, interesting information.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

South is GREAT.  Snowed all day yesterday and none on the ground today :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

Guess I aint SOUTH enough....


----------



## brodavid (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

what about Hollis, he had snow, and so did I, still not far enough south,


----------



## Triple E (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: snow

Well I guess I should thank you guys. But I won't.   Last year we had 84" of snow.  Normally we have 30" to 50" of snow.  This year, maybe 4.  I have only had to plow our driveway once.  To tell the truth I miss it.  Does not seem right.  Rain, rain, rain, rain and more rain for this season.  I feel like I am living in Seattle.  So if you would like, send the snow back.  The grandkids miss their Friday skiing.     


 :8ball:


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: snow

I tell you what, Triple E, you can come plow my driveway any time you want!  We got about 10" one day followed by 4" a few days later and I ran over the 10" snow to go to work in my Durango.  Yesterday was 37 and we started working on the driveway to get the car out.  We had 5" of ice thanks to me!  A neighbor brought his tractor down 3 different times to help out!  He said, "I would have come down the other day but I was taking care of folks without 4 wheel drive first."  He's a nice guy that won't even take fuel money half of the time!


----------



## Triple E (Feb 14, 2010)

Re: snow

Nice to have neighbors that help each other out. I would be more then happy to clear your driveway too, if I was just a little bit closer. :laugh: :8ball:


----------



## superslif (Feb 14, 2010)

RE: snow

Here is a picture to warm the hearts Winter campingall closed up for winter Don't worry spring is around the corner.:laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 15, 2010)

Re: snow

We got another 2" today...it was nastiest between 1:30 and 3:30 - just as the school busses were coming and going.


----------

